
Ask HN: What are some examples of machine learning startups in defense sector? - damnhungry
Modern defense capabilities are highly dependent on use of computers to assess preparedness, cyber attacks, terrain analysis, operations management, etc. I am curious whether there are any startups that convinced the govt. to address these needs or it is the usual high level contractors (lockheed or such) competing for these services? What kind of military needs can be civilian* in nature, for example I know Amazon helps army with supply chain management for food supplies and other such things.<p>* - forgive me for the lame word placement here
======
pizza
There are way way way too many applications to list. DARPA has been putting
money into ML for a long time as far as I can tell.

A search on google scholar yields 58000 research articles from the search
"machine learning darpa" alone

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C5&as_vis...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C5&as_vis=1&q=machine+learning+%22DARPA%22&btnG=)

check out their research page for more [https://www.darpa.mil/our-
research](https://www.darpa.mil/our-research)

one example that stands out to me recently is their challenge for automatic
frequency/spectrum allocation

~~~
damnhungry
that's very insightful, thank you :)

